

Pebble + PagerDuty = PebbleDuty - mamatta
http://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/07/june-hack-day-pebbleduty/

======
jameswyse
Pretty cool, though I'd say the ability to receive alerts is much more useful
than sending them.

I'm still waiting for my Pebble but it's great to see people working with the
SDK!

